# Casting Numbers



## mashype (May 12, 2009)

I recently bought a 68 lemans to restore and I am trying to track down the make of the engine. Obviously, I have been unsuccessful, so I thought I would post something. The stamp by the distributor cap is K116, so I am assuming this is from a '67, but the other stamp does not make sense. Above this is '86113', which I believe is the casting number, but I don't find this in any of the pontiac listings. Can anyone help me identify what this engine came from? 

Also, if I have this 86113 stamp by the distributor, do I need to bother looking for another stamp behind the #8 cylinder?


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

The k116 is Nov. 11, 1966. It's possible it might be a '76. Casting numbers for pontiac are 6 or 7 digits. May want to check by the #8 cylinder. Check this site out for various locations of codes.
Pontiac Engine Codes
What's the 2 letter engine code on the front of the motor?


----------



## mashype (May 12, 2009)

Thanks GreenGoat. I don't think it is a 76, but it may be from a 67. Did they ever use old 67 blocks in the 68 cars, or is the block even that much different? The code on the front is a YF. I think the code on top might actually be 86133, but is that just a shortened version of the full casting number without the 97 in front? At this point I am thinking it is a 67 400CID, but still am not sure. 

Behind the #8 cylinder, is the code on the flat part of the engine perpindicular to the ground?


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Here's all the YF coded blocks:
YF B-body 67 400 325 Turbo 400 L-67 1x4 9786133 2 AC 
YF B-body 74 400 175 Turbo 400 L-65 R 1x2 481988 2 HEI 
YF F-body 74 400 175 Turbo 400 L-65 R 1x2 481988 2 HEI 
YF A-body 74 400 190 Turbo 400 L-65 P 1x2 481988 2 
YF A-body 73 400 230 3-speed L-78 T 1x4 481988 2 
YF B-body 65 389 325 Turbo 400 1x4 9778789 2 
YF B-body 66 389 325 Turbo 400 1x4 9778789 2 
YF B-body 68 400 340 Turbo 400 L-67 1x4 9790071 2 
YF B-body 69 400 265 Turbo 400 1x2 9790071 2

Given this chart it's definitely a '67 400 casting #9786133. You hit the nail on the head, they left out the 97. 325 hp, Turbo 400 tranny, 4 barrel, 2 bolt mains.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I think the code on top might actually be 86133, but is that just a shortened version of the full casting number without the 97 in front? 
Yes 

At this point I am thinking it is a 67 400CID, but still am not sure. 
 You are correct

Behind the #8 cylinder, is the code on the flat part of the engine perpindicular to the ground? 

The casting number was located on the distributor pad for the first part of 67 and it is not uncommon to have only 86133. The casting number was moved to behind the #8 cylinder mid year 67.


----------



## mashype (May 12, 2009)

Thanks guys! That gets me infinitely closer than I was just 3 days ago. 
One question: Did they ever use the 67 blocks on the 68 models, or is this likely out of a 67 car and just fitted into the 68? When looking for parts, should I be looking for 67 parts, or 68?


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Your block is date coded late '66 which was originally put in a '67. I would be looking for '67 parts.


----------



## mashype (May 12, 2009)

Awesome. Onward and upward to the restoration!


----------

